# Princess' 5 month Bday



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Today I turned 5 months old so my mommy gave me a bath so she can take me to the park and then to Petsmart so I can pick out my own toy!

Here are some pictures of me, I don't really like baths.. I keep running away while my mommy was blowdrying me so I'm a little poooffy. Then I tried to hide the comb but its bigger than me, can you tell?









"get that blowdryer away... my bow is on! that means I'm dry! I'm dry!!"









"why do I need to be combed! this could be better time spent doing something I'm not supposed to be doing!"









"finally...... we are done! can we go now!!"


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's SO cute!! Happy 5th month birthday, Princess!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

What a sweet little thing! She's a doll!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww i just want to squeeze her!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Awwww....she is adorable !!!!!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Princess is oh so beautiful! I just adore her.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Princess has a lot of fans here on SM and rightly so. She is a beauty!!! 

[attachment=5173:attachment]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She has such a pretty kissy, kissy little face. Pretty girl!


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

Anna, I LOVE PRINCESS! She is too cute - too beautiful! I hope my Siena is at least half as cute!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Anna, Your princess is breathtaking. You are very fortunate. Happy 5 month birthday little Princess!


----------



## Filmchick (Mar 24, 2006)

She looks like a slice of heaven! She's growing up to be cuter and cuter every day!

Tell us what you got her for her bday!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

happy birthday cutie!!!
















Whitney


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh so very sweet! She's growing up! Great pics!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's a lil something for lil Princess.

[attachment=5175:attachment]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww its beautiful brit!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Brit....

THIS IS SO SWEET!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!! PRINCESS IS SENDING YOU MANY MANY KISSES!!!

I'm going to change my sig right away!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

That face can actually make your heart melt!!!










She is ADORABLE!!!

Andrea~

P.S. Great job Britt!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

What an angel!!!! She is so perfect!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's very cute.I think she looks like a little stuffed toy.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> Today I turned 5 months old so my mommy gave me a bath so she can take me to the park and then to Petsmart so I can pick out my own toy!
> 
> Here are some pictures of me, I don't really like baths.. I keep running away while my mommy was blowdrying me so I'm a little poooffy. Then I tried to hide the comb but its bigger than me, can you tell?
> 
> ...


She is ADORABLE - she is BEAUTIFUL







!!
ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

CUTE!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, she is so cute


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww So Cute!!! Adorable she is.









What did she pick out at the store?

Brit another job WELL done!









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

what a cutie!!!! I'm gonna STEAL HER!! HEHEHEHEHE lolol







j/k


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

*OMG, what a beautiful little face!!!







Happy 5 month Birthday Sweet girl! I hope you get something good at the store! Love the siggy too!







*


----------



## lauraspuppy (Jan 24, 2006)

_*What a precious face!!! * _


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I want Princess!!! She is beyond adorable...


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

I love how she's so fluffy! She looks like a little cloud! =]


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

OMG she's sooo pretty anna!!! Awww I want another one really really bad now! 

Happy belated bday Princess..maybe later on you and tub can hang out


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

She's so adorable. What did she pick out at the store?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What a precious adorable little face!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

LORD is she adorable !!!xoxox


----------

